# Lightroom CC 2.0.2 update



## Krusty (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi everybody, Adove just released update 2.0.2 but I can find what's new. Does anyone know what's new ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 2, 2018)

I believe it was just some bug fixes related to the installer. No new functionality.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Nov 2, 2018)

Jim is correct.  A couple of minor bug fixes to correct an installer issue.


----------



## Krusty (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok, thank you.


----------

